# U.S. Fish & Wild Life Categorical exclusion, (very long post)



## Dana C (Jul 23, 2013)

The F&W people are attempting to steam roll this into effect. It is not just about pythons but could include all exotics. I will allow them to add ANY exotic, including reptiles to the "ban" list without due process.
The information can be found at usherp.org.
If you value your reptiles and want to be a responsible owner / collector / enthusiast, this is a must read and action on your part.
Below is my responsive as sent to the F & W Service:
To enact a law or provision of an existing law that makes it illegal to own or import one species or another is tantamount to a unlawful “taking”. While no property has been yet seized, the law takes the ability for lawful, responsible collectors and hobbyists from doing what they love. To color species of reptiles as dangerous and invasive does nothing to eliminate the problem experienced in Florida with pythons. In fact, the hysteria is the result of bad science and does not reflect the true picture of the source of the python invasion.
Yet, the “Exclusion” will see to punish all for the results of a hurricane and irresponsible owners whose numbers are extremely small in comparison to devoted, responsible and knowledgeable owners or reptiles and other exotics.
Even mammals like certain cats, which are or will go on the list and bar their import and or ownership, like Serval’s for instance is based upon fears of their reproducing and decimating populations other species. In that regard, anyone can own a bobcat but somehow that is not ok in many states where they are indigenous. That is another hysteria that is not based upon good science or zoology. California’s ban on ferrets is another example. After hundreds of years of domesticity, they are incapable of survival outside of the family home where they are loved and cared for.

Asking one or two zoologists to testify before a committee or to render an opinion which upholds bad science because their stand is in line with someone wants them to say is like bringing a witness to a trial that leaves out valuable facts in his or her testimony which may sway jurors one way or another.

Let us encourage and enforce responsible ownership. Let us make purchasing and owing exotics subject to some sort of reasonable qualifications. Charge reasonable license fees if you must. Punish sellers that don’t screen animal purchasers. 

Don’t make it impossible to a quire and own and care for an exotic responsibly.


----------



## Josh (Jul 23, 2013)

This brings up some really important issues, Dana. Thanks for posting it. Do you know if USARK is also working on this same Exclusion?


----------



## Dana C (Jul 23, 2013)

I believe so. I just got the notice today and acted on it. Hopefully others will take the initiative and write / comment at the site they recommend which is the U.S. Fish and Wild Life Comment link.


----------



## Josh (Jul 23, 2013)

They're also asking people to send out an email:



> ****Copy and paste the following template into the public comment section of FWS website. Be sure to include the subject line. Make public comment prior to July 31 deadline. Email directly to: [email protected].*
> 
> *Subject Line:* Categorical Exclusion; FWS–HQ–FHC–2013–N044
> 
> ...


----------



## boxers1997 (Jul 23, 2013)

And I bet none of those crooked politicians have ever taken the time to do some real research and learn how easy it is to properly take care of some species of reptiles and amphibians and see how rewarding it is to care for something as small as a leopard gecko, to a large monitor. I do have to agree, I think they're some types of animals certain people should not be aloud to own without the proper housing, knowledge, and the dedication and have a real passion for them instead of some knitt-witt buying a v.salvadorii and thinking they're so cool because they have a massive carnivorous lizard that can do some real damage, without knowning anything about how to properly house and handle an animal that big and potentially dangerous.


----------



## Josh (Jul 23, 2013)

There's a part in what I copied about it affecting small business. If you use the email template, just replace that part if it doesn't apply to you. I put that it threatens the entire industry/hobby/study/etc


----------

